# Morgantown, Pa



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

my displaced (from Alaska) niece and hubby and 2 boys have been living in Colorado and now they are being transferred to Morgantown


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It's about 1/2 hour drive south of us........

Happycamper is closer.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Tell her she's not too far from Lancaster and all the good things Philly has to offer! If she ever needs a shopping partner in Lancaster, let her know I'm available!









Pennsylvania ia a beautiful state and not too far from the Jersey shore. She'll love it!


----------



## Andy Spisak (Aug 17, 2009)

Clarkely, Myself (SOB) and a few others are in the area. We are planning a Twin Grove Trip for June. They would meet a bunch of the Southeastern PA Outbackers.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Awww! I sent your responses to her


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

its not colorado..... but morgantown is still in a nive area of PA and their is a lot to do and see to the North,west, east & south and you can hit Miane, Canada, the beach, the smokeys all in a days drive!! well not all at once but.you get what i mean


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like Huntr70 said just add another 15 min from us

Don


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Hey Clarke, don't forget Shady Maple! www.*shady*-*maple*.com

We are about 15 minutes from Morgantown in Shillington. Morgantown has an exit to the PA Turnpike, lots of doors open East or West. Philly is only about an hour from there.

Nice area, only problem right now is that it is COLD!

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I shared responses with my niece, Niki, and here is her response!
Come On Outbackers! Help me help her!









Thanks so much for all those messages. Kris is over there right now and has 
been back and forth since October. They haven't decided if they will be 
putting their shop in Morgantown or further south into West Virginia. We 
also have a camper and 4 wheelers etc, and can't find anywhere over there 
(online) that we can do that type of stuff?? We spend 90% of our summers 
outdoors and about 50% of our winters so we are desperate to find areas to 
do those things in. Any recommendations?

Love ya!

Niki


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

you have the Potato or Tower City city area of Pa for 4 wheeling or upsatate New York - olde forge/tug hill area's. Or to the south there were posts on here from Just Add Dirt on a bunch of cool places in virginia/west virginia...... he even had a nice accident at one







but he is good now.

http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/forestry/atv/

http://www.shanepotter.com/atv.htm

http://www.atvsource.com/trailheads/new_york.htm

http://www.atvsource.com/trailheads/virginia.htm

http://www.trailsheaven.com/


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds like someone's Niece needs to join Outbackers!!!


----------

